# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  منصات تداول شركة OtmFX

## OtmFX

*منصات تداول شركة OtmFX*اليوم اعرض لكم خدمه جديده من خدمات شركة OtmFX الا وهي منصات التداول توفر شركة OtmFX افضل منصه تداول لعملائها ، والتي تمكنك من التداول بشكل سهل ، آمن سريع ودقيق في اي مكان في العالم .
وتقدم لعملائها نوعين لكي تلائم كل منهم احتياجات العملاء وتلبي رغباتهم 
*الاولي هي منصه الويب* *sirix** :*
تبعا للتذبذبات التي يشهدها السوق اليوم , يحتاج المتداول الى منصه تداول متطوره ومصممه لتلائم احتياجاته . منصة OtmFX الويب هي منصه مبنيه على الإنترنت بشكل كامل, حيث لا يتطلب الأمر منك تحميل أي برنامج لتتمكن من التداول في أي وقت ومن أي مكان في العالم حتى و إن كنت تستخدم جهاز غير جهازك. إن منصة التداول الخاصه بنا, تملك كل الأدوات التي يحتاجها المستثمر للتداول على أفضل وجه, دون الحاجه لإستخدام أي برامج أخرى.
*والثانيه هي منصه الهاتف المحمول* *sirix** :*
تمكن شركة OtmFX عملائها من التداول في أي وقت ومن أي مكان عن طريق الهاتف المحمول, حيث تقدم الشركه منصه ملائمة للهواتف الذكيه لتتأكد من عدم تضييع أي فرصة تداول في السوق.
*تضمن منصة* *OtmFX* * لعملائها:* 
*1.     * *تنفيذ الصفقات بشكل دقيق وسريع*
*2.     * *الأمان في تنفيذ الصفقات*
*3.     * *سهوله الاستعمال*
*4.     * *الإطلاع علي نتائج المستثمرين الاخرين مع حفظ سريه التفاصيل*
*5.     * *تنفيذ اوامر مستقبليه*
*6.     * *اكبر عدد من الاصول للتداول*
*7.     * *اغلاق وتعديل الصفقات المفتوحه*
*للأطلاع علي الخدمات الاخري لشركة* *OtmFX** اضغط هنا*

----------


## Dina amer

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

